# New guy/car question



## stangdude22 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hello, 
New guy here thinking about buying a 02+ altima. I have to say I like the style and the performance of these cars. But I have to say I am a little concerned about buying on after reading about the pre-cat desintigration, cam and crank sensors, and the Tbody screw coming loose. I am still confused about how a desintigrating cat can go back INTO the engine. 

Are these issue so prevelant that I should not buy the car or just make sure that the mil light is not on and to do a compression test when I go to buy on?

Just want to get a few opinions from some owners


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

stangdude22 said:


> Hello,
> New guy here thinking about buying a 02+ altima. I have to say I like the style and the performance of these cars. But I have to say I am a little concerned about buying on after reading about the pre-cat desintigration, cam and crank sensors, and the Tbody screw coming loose. I am still confused about how a desintigrating cat can go back INTO the engine.
> 
> Are these issue so prevelant that I should not buy the car or just make sure that the mil light is not on and to do a compression test when I go to buy on?
> ...


I am very happy with my car. I have the 3.5SE. The only problem I've had is my MAF went out a while back. The other things are you mentioned are in recalls, I think, so be sure to check with the dealer to be sure the work has been done to that car. I wouldn't let the possibility of these thing happening keep me from buying the car, I researched all of them before I bought mine. I did have my mechanic check the car just to be sure.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

I believe the problems you mentioned like the crank sensor are only on the 4 banger. If you buy an alti, get the award winning v6 and dont sweat it.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> I believe the problems you mentioned like the crank sensor are only on the 4 banger. If you buy an alti, get the award winning v6 and dont sweat it.


Word, this time Alti9, we agree. lol.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Its nice to agree. 

On another note, the only engine mod I have on my car is the AEM air cleaner kit. I was out driving today and had the need for speed. I dont get it as often as I used to, but it was there today. Anyway, I was beating the shit out of my car, and I must say Im rather impressed with its stock performance. For a family sedan, it can shit and get.

If you have an 05 3.5, dont mess with it. Enjoy. 

If you want to really make a fast car, start with a rear drive v8.

just my opinion, but i speak from experience.

later


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

The recall for the 2 sensors applies to the 3.5's too...

Lj


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Alti9 said:


> If you want to really make a fast car, start with a rear drive v8.
> 
> just my opinion, but i speak from experience.


*nod* I love my Altima. Its only an 00 SE but its still a great piece of equipment. But its got nothing on my '81 Trans Am.  no replacement for displacement :crazy:

Darktide


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

stangdude22 said:


> Hello,
> New guy here thinking about buying a 02+ altima. I have to say I like the style and the performance of these cars. But I have to say I am a little concerned about buying on after reading about the pre-cat desintigration, cam and crank sensors, and the Tbody screw coming loose. I am still confused about how a desintigrating cat can go back INTO the engine.
> 
> Are these issue so prevelant that I should not buy the car or just make sure that the mil light is not on and to do a compression test when I go to buy on?
> ...



I have an '03 Altima and it runs like a peach.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

The only thing i have done to my 05 3.5SE is an air cleaner, crank pulley and exhaust. I kind of regret the pulley, it seems to cause my compressor to make noises. :s

Its does run well. I love it.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

skootz1 said:


> The only thing i have done to my 05 3.5SE is an air cleaner, crank pulley and exhaust. I kind of regret the pulley, it seems to cause my compressor to make noises. :s
> 
> Its does run well. I love it.


Well look whos back! Guess you've been in jail for 6 months


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

funny you should say that. I just got out of jail this evening. it sucks, dont ever go to jail if you can help it.


----------

